# ever herd of Sparda bloodlines??



## jessiebegood (Mar 31, 2009)

i Got this great looking pitt bull...his story looks a bit lost...the guy told me he was registered with the UKC and he was a SPARDA.(never talked to him again by the way...)is it possible?here is a picture of him.too bad his ears harent cut!...can he be tatooed or anything else i could do to know where he is from and maybe get the paper back?


----------



## jessiebegood (Mar 31, 2009)

ho! its me again he is 1 year old and about 100 pounds already.


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

His face kinda has that bull mastiff look. Haven't heard of that bloodline.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

never heard of the bloodline definately ambully by the look of that dog but i must say hes a pretty good lookin bully


----------



## Capiright (Mar 12, 2009)

very good you didnt crop the ears - he is very imperessive and handsome


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I have done a search and can't find any info on that bloodline.....

He is a good looking guy though!!


----------



## dutch (Oct 1, 2008)

He's a well proportioned bully


----------



## quaterboy22 (Nov 12, 2006)

never heard of the blood, the dog looks good though


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey jessie i did find this its a website that owns a ukc best of breed 1st place champion bitch thats named RPB's Sparda its possibe your dogs related to her but your gunna have to get the parents pedigrees to figure out what lines she is, this kennel breeds the taller better looking bullies imo so that explains y your dog looks the way it does

.: RESSURECTIONPITBULLS :.


----------



## jessiebegood (Mar 31, 2009)

too bad i cant get in touch with th guy to find out the pedigree...dosent matter...i just fell in love with this guy!!tanks for your help anyway!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wow, well all of the dogs on the site as well as the ops dog...I have a friend who I would is a BYB and bred an American bulldog to her blue fawn female and came out with dogs who look eactly like that. The runt of her litter is 80 pounds.


----------

